# Suggest a PSU



## mayanks_098 (Apr 4, 2014)

My old Corsair GS600 dies on me yesterday. I thought I'll buy a new one for my brand new rig. Went in the market looking for Corsair TX750M but could not find TX or HX series in whole of Nehru Place. They only had RM series which I did not buy coz of mediocre reviews.

Other choice was Seasonic M12II SS750AM. Was getting it for 7350 but could not buy due to some weird issue at the retailer's end. This has given me time to check with you guys for your opinion. 

Have heard of quality issue with Seasonic PSUs (dying and clicking sounds) and also bad service from Tirupati. Now I know Seasonic is a great brand but I do not want a nagging product as I simply do not have time now a days.

Would you still recommend it?

*Rig:
Intel i7 4770k
Asus Maximum VI Hero
ASUS Radeon R9 280X DC2T
Cooler Master Hyper 212x
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8GB 1600 MHz CL10
Intel 530 240 GB SSD
Western Digital 2TB 7200 RPM
Asus DVD R/W DL

(Now I know 750W may be an overkill but I want to leave some breathing space for a future SLI and Corsair H100.)

So Corsair RM750? Seasonic M12IISS750AM? Or something else in this range?*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 4, 2014)

CM V700 is a seasonic OEM!


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 5, 2014)

Any particular reasons for suggesting this? How is the performance and service of this particular PSU from CM?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 5, 2014)

Seasonic OEMs are actually one of the best OEMs you can get. period. Tirupathi's service on the other hand is something I would recommend a lot of people to stay away from, unless there's no other choice. 

Google out for reviews next time. Here ya go!:
Cooler Master V700 700W Review
Cooler Master V700 700-Watt 80 PLUS Gold Power Supply Review
Cooler Master V Series 700W (V700) PSU Review | KitGuru - Part 7


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> Seasonic OEMs are actually one of the best OEMs you can get. period. Tirupathi's service on the other hand is something I would recommend a lot of people to stay away from, unless there's no other choice.
> 
> Google out for reviews next time. Here ya go!:
> Cooler Master V700 700W Review
> ...



Cooler Master V700 available at primeabgb.com for 10,700.
Link:Buy Online Cooler Master V700 RS-700-AFBA-G1 Power Supply in India


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 5, 2014)

Buy Online Antec Neo Eco 620C 620W Power Supply in India

This one is also a Seasonic unit.Its a great unit for the price.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 5, 2014)

How much can you spend? I would pick up Seasonic M12IISS750AM. If you don't mind spending upto Rs. 8,500, HX650 is also a good choice. I am leaning towards HX650 for better service track record.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 5, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> Seasonic OEMs are actually one of the best OEMs you can get. period. Tirupathi's service on the other hand is something I would recommend a lot of people to stay away from, unless there's no other choice.
> 
> Google out for reviews next time. Here ya go!:
> Cooler Master V700 700W Review
> ...



I have read those reviews. Just not aware of CM's QC testing and service thereafter.



bavusani said:


> Cooler Master V700 available at primeabgb.com for 10,700.
> Link:Buy Online Cooler Master V700 RS-700-AFBA-G1 Power Supply in India



Good price. But its out of stock. I will try for a similar price in Nehru Place today.



The Sorcerer said:


> How much can you spend? I would pick up Seasonic M12IISS750AM. If you don't mind spending upto Rs. 8,500, HX650 is also a good choice. I am leaning towards HX650 for better service track record.



I could not find HX, TX series in whole of Nehru Place. Thats the confusion. Almost every good unit (from different manufacturers) is Seasonic made. But if you buy directly from Seasonic, service is questionable. 

I can spend 7-11k.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 6, 2014)

Bought V700 for 10.8k from Nehru place.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 7, 2014)

mayank i would really like to know individual prices of each component of your rig .. im looking to buy one.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 15, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> mayank i would really like to know individual prices of each component of your rig .. im looking to buy one.



man..i was looking for this message on all the PMs and my threads and could not recall where was this. so sorry for the late reply. you should have sent a PM.

anyways...will PM you the prices shortly..


----------

